# driftwood



## brute34 (Sep 23, 2011)

i have a really good looking piece of driftwood really weathered down found it in a creek already boiled it to kill anything growing in it or on it and i think its a piece of pine its pretty hard though and i would really like to use it is there anything i could do to make it safe for my tank? thanks


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pine Sap is toxic to fish so smell you wood to make there isn't any left. To be safe I would soak it in water for several days before placing it in you tank.


----------

